# Compatibility with Betta!



## vicky1327 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi guys,
I have had this doubt for long.. I want to transfer my betta into my 10g tank from the regular pot he was in. I want to know if the Betta ll be compatible with a Black skirt tetra or neon tetras. I ve a pleco too..
If they r not compatible with tetras can u pls suggest me any other fishes tht ll be friendly with the betta!! 

Thanking you in advance,

Vignesh


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Is the tank cycled, filtered and heated?

I wouldn't suggest any fish with long flowing fins, bright colors, or nippy (tiger barbs). Cory cats might work, but they like friends, and might overstock your tank. More importantly though, it depends on the personality of your betta. Some are very calm and social, but others simply want to kill everything in sight, even if they end up hurting themselves to do so. If your betta seems relatively calm, not flaring often for example, you might be able to try introducing a fish. Make sure that you keep them separated until you can tell how the betta is reacting. Be ready to pull them, and you may have to return them if they don't work.

The pleco is an entirely different fish. You likely have a common pleco, which can grow up to 24", requiring massive tanks, and also produce an abundance of waste. If at all possible, return it or rehome it to someone with a larger tank.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Did you say your betta is in a pot right now? If so, you really need to get it into something a bit more suitable. If you are in a pinch, a steralite container of at least 3 gallons with a heater is a good cheap way to house your betta. As far as putting your betta with other fish...it might work or it might go very badly. It all depends on that particular betta's personality and temperment. Some bettas might be ok and others might either kill everything or get too stressed out with other fish. I personally do not keep my betta splendens with any other fish. I will keep them with a snail every once in a while. Just be aware that it might not work so have a back up plan for the betta or the other fish.


----------



## Mrlomography (Nov 21, 2012)

Each Betta has it's own personality and it is a case of trial and error (but be careful not to cause harm to your fish). As posted previously, when you introduce a Betta to a community tank you should keep it away from the other fish in the tank for a while to see how it reacts. It also (IMO) helps to introduce a Betta to a tank that is established. What i mean by that is that i find that adding a Betta to a tank with a large shoal of Tetra already 'owning' space in the tank reduces conflict. That is my experience in any case.

Do some reading about tank buddies, try to avoid fish that can nip, but even then it varies. For example in a larger tank Neons in a shoal of 6+ tend to be fine with one Betta as they have room to explore and hide from each other and the Neons are a tad too quick to catch. Having a naturally planted aquarium also helps many Tetras and other suitable tank buddies find places to hide and also as Neons are omnivores it keeps them happy too and stops them nipping (in my experience).



Otto's are often good tank buddies too (in the right size tank) but make sure that your tank is established and has good sources of algae. As with other similar species Otto tend to hang around the bottom of the tank away from the Betta.

It really is just a case of trial and error and lots of research as i said. You could do worse than visit your LPS and see what species they keep with their own Bettas. Another thing to think about is the male/female issue. Males are popular due to their fins and colourings but if you look hard enough you will find some very showy and beautiful female Bettas that have wonderful, if slightly smaller, fins and they tend to be less aggressive IMO.

As for keeping your Betta in a small cup or bowl, please find a decent tank with a heater, filter system, light source and room to swim, it will love you for it.


----------



## Mrlomography (Nov 21, 2012)

Just to follow up on this, i 'rescued' a rather sad looking, lazy, dull Betta from a large chain pet store last week that was being kept with Cherry Barbs. I asked the girl working if he was ever likely to be sold as he was just grey with a tiny hint of blue compared to the bright red, green etc ones and she said "no", so i saved him from certain death along with his Cherry Barb friends. He is now happy as Larry, and apart from being an utter lazy slob he is really fine with the Cherry Barbs and does his own thing, and it turns out he has lots of yellow, purple and blue colours when he decides to show them off.


----------



## gone fishin (Mar 4, 2013)

i have neon tetras with my beta too and mine leaves them alone for the most part, those little guys can MOVE..!


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

i also had this concern, im torn between boycotting bettas and rescuing one from those discusting cups theyre held in


----------

